# Videos on how to Grow Marijuana Indoors (hydro)



## Snivvle (Feb 13, 2007)

I have watched these vids about 3 times, love it. This guy is great and I have learned a bunch by watching his Videos. If you have some time, I really suggest watching these vids. Very well done and 5 stars up!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuOTnI34vCc&mode=related&search=

That is the first vid, and when you click that video, on the right side of screen, you will see part 2-8  About 80 minutes in all. Watch one at a time, or all of them at once!

I don't know if these have been posted before, as I am not only a beginner to the forum but to growing Marijuana in general 

Enjoy!


----------



## Brouli (Feb 13, 2007)

actualy yes it have been posted couple dozen times


----------



## socal-outdoor (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't grow indoor but, I always enjoy learning things of interest, thanx for the link.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh yes, the green man. Great video. Anyone thinking of growing with hydroponics should watch this video.

It's one of the best beginner tools for growing weed.


----------

